# Broken Blood Feathers...I need help!!!!!!!



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

So I was checking on my cockatiels today and noticed blood in the cage... Definitely knew that wasn't good so I started getting the birds out and checking them. I then noticed my tiel Meeko has broken just about every feather on his right wing and 2 of them are bleeding... there's blood all over the walls behind the cage too. He's acting just fine, but definitely wasn't happy when I was trying to check his wing out. I've dealt with blood feathers being broken before, but nothing like this. I don't know if I need to bandage his whole wing or what... I have some pics. Let me know what you guys think. I got this this Hemostatic dressing from the AVMA convention I went to in STL this week and it's to control traumatic bleeding. I was thinking about wrapping his wing up for a few days and seeing how that would work.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would put alot of flour on the wing to stop the bleeding, i dont know if i should say pull the ones that are bleeding. Hope someone else gives their opinion


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

make a paste of cayenne pepper..it works great to stop bleeding and also acts as a healing agent...if the bird does not stop bleeding, you will definitely have to take him to a vet...tiels canb get very weak and even die from too much blood loss..


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

i used that gauze i mentioned in the first post which seemed it get it to stop bleeding then i also put some flour on it to help it. I'm keeping him in my room now so I can keep an eye on him.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If the bleeding starts up again those feathers will have to be pulled as they will be keeping follicle open which is causing the bleeding. Good luck on getting him better!


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

yea. i think im going to call this vet clinic I'm going to do my externship at and get him a checkup. the vet specializes in avian so he should be able to tell me what i need to do. i dont know what i would do if he passed away. i've raised him from 3 weeks old.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lets hope it don't come to that


----------



## Filfullover (Jul 20, 2011)

Lets hope he gets better!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i second the cayenne pepper. it also is a pain reliever. ive used it for myself on my knee injury and ive used it on tsuka. it really does help and its got some good healing qualities to it! mix some powdered cayenne in some water to make a paste, then spread some on his wing where the injuries are to help keep the pain and infection down. just til you can get him in


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

Just wanted to let you guys Meeko is doing great now. I ended up not having to take him to the vet. He's been in my room since and doing great. He has seemed to learn when I'm trying to take a nap in between school and work because he will start saying his name over and over and doing the wolf whistle along with some other whistles he has learned until eventually he gets his way and I let him out. Lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww that's wonderful news  Yea mine do that to when i want a nap


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Wonderful news!!


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Glad to hear he's doing better!


----------

